# 68 gto convertible , royal bobcat??



## automan003 (Jan 21, 2005)

just wondering if anyone has info on these limited production vehicles..ive located a 1968 gto convertible , owner states its a royal bobcat model , 428 ci engine , but dosent have a way to document this. does anyone have a reliable source for this info?? please respond if possible.. thanks , mw


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Royal bobcat cars are cars modified by Royal pontiac. the way he would prove it is to show you an invoice for the original sale. I dont think PHS will be able to tell you the dealer it was deliverd to, but I never did get around to getting the documentation from them for my 68 firebird.

you may want to try to contact the pontiac oakland club intl or POCI. someone there may be able to get you a lead.


----------

